# Vidéo > Échec du module



## cornegidouille (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques jours, il m'est impossible de lire des vidéos avec Safari, ça m'indique juste le message suivant : Échec du module.

Ca marche sous Chrome et Firefox cependant.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Ma config :
MBA fin 2013 1.3 GHz Intel Core i5
Ram : 8Go
OS X 10.9
Safari version 7

L'ordinateur est à jour.

Merci 

Gigi


----------



## takamaka (12 Novembre 2013)

cornegidouille a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis quelques jours, il m'est impossible de lire des vidéos avec Safari, ça m'indique juste le message suivant : Échec du module.


As-tu installé Flash Player ?

N'hésite pas à utiliser la fonction Recherche du Forum. Il y a au moins 7 pages relatives à Flash, si bien entendu ce dernier est fautif &#8230; ;-)


----------



## cornegidouille (12 Novembre 2013)

En effet, c'était juste ça.

Merci !


----------



## takamaka (12 Novembre 2013)

cornegidouille a dit:


> En effet, c'était juste ça.
> 
> Merci !



Well done!

On ferme!


----------

